# Antenna To Analog TV



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

I need to make a correction. The antenna output would be sent to the digital to analog converter, then a transmitter if available would send the signal to a receiver and then a cable to that and the tv. I wonder if this is workable?


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

Why would you convert a digital TV signal to analog for a plasma TV? Even an older plasma should have a DTV input. The plasma TV produces a digital picture; if it receives an analog signal, it has to convert it to digital to display it.

Anyway, if you don't want to run a cable just get a


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

The panasonic TV model TH 37PX60u is what I have. It is older then I thought. I do not recall when or why I added a digital to analog converter to receive the signal. Maybe I do not need it anymore.
However I am in contact with a Clearstream distributor and awaiting confirmation if my tv is compatible with their antenna's. I will need an indoor antenna as I live in an apartment.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

According to the manual for that TV, the "ANT" (typical coax connection) will handle digital and analog TV signals.


----------



## rjordan393 (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks, 

So this means Clearstream antenna's will work for my tv.
I originally thought my tv was about 10 years old but doing some research tells me that my model was discontinued in 2007. It still produces a good video and sound.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

As I mentioned earlier, so far as I know, for all flat screen TVs, no matter how old, digital is the native display mode. Analog signals must be converted to digital to be displayed, so they all take digital signal input. For backwards compatibility, most (maybe all) also accept analog inputs.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Depends whether the coax input is NTSC or ATSC...


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Hook up rabbit ears or nothing to coax in jack on back of tv.

Using original tv remote, scan for channels. Make sure 'cable' is not selected. You want 'Antenna'.

For that tv vintage, first pass attempt for channels will be analog. May not get any anymore.

Second pass attempt, if there is one, will be for digital channels.

If you get that second attempt, you are good to go for digital signals directly to tv if a good antenna is connected.

ps, I love my Panasonic plasma. When it burns out a board, plan on an attempt at cpr (board replacement).


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

diyorpay said:


> For that tv vintage, first pass attempt for channels will be analog. May not get any anymore.
> 
> Second pass attempt, if there is one, will be for digital channels.


The manual for the OP's TV says "Digital/Analog" on for the coax antenna input. That should mean it will handle both.


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

huesmann said:


> Depends whether the coax input is NTSC or ATSC...


I've seen those acronyms thrown around, but what do they mean in terms of digital vs. analog?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

NTSC --> analog
ATSC --> digital


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Hi rjordan393,


Why do you think you need a transmitter - are you asking that you would like to capture the signal in your bedroom and then re-send the off-air signal to your TV using a wireless transmitter? 

Or asked another way, is this the signal flow:

1. antenna
2. wireless repeater
3. TV


----------



## HotRodx10 (Aug 24, 2017)

adamz said:


> Hi HotRod,
> 
> 
> Why do you think you need a transmitter - are you asking that you would like to capture the signal in your bedroom and then re-send the off-air signal to your TV using a wireless transmitter?
> ...


I believe that is the setup the OP (rjordan393) is trying to achieve.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I have a very old plasma screen TV that has an ANT jack in the back, but its tuner is NTSC—that's how old it is. So if I wanted to display an OTA signal on it today, I would need an ATSC receiver and antenna (although there's a lot of capability overlap with old school antennas), and would connect the receiver to either the DVI input or the RGB input—I've never bothered with component video.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

Amazon:

https://www.amazon.com/transmit-tv-signal-wirelessly/s?k=transmit+tv+signal+wirelessly

Not familiar with these though...


----------

